# coyote drag



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

After reading and re-reading(I may be addicted) the many post the last few weeks I still have a few questions. There's lots of state land surrounding my folks place in the Jordan Valley. I'm concerned about staking traps on public land. When making a set using a drag do you bury the chain and grapple under the trap? Would three swivels be enough? I am thinking about one at the trap, one at the grapple and one in the middle. Is this sufficient using 6ft of chain? There's a two-track approx 2 miles long through the state land behind our property. Would two dozen traps be over saturating the area? I was thinking about twelve along the two-track and the rest where ever I find a good looking spot in the woods/surrounding area. Is it more productive making a few sets in an area or spreading them out evenly. Would the area surrounding a beaver dam be a good area for coyotes? I know there's no set rules to some of my questions but any advice or tips would be great. Thanks guys.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Smokin'....

I gotta make this quick.....

Dig an extra-deep trap bed, place grapple in and them cover with dirt (at tleast the points of grapple), then coil your chain in there, top off with dirt again, then bed trap as usual.

I think 6' is a bit short for coyote...recommend 7-8 feet. You dont want the grapple dancing and bouncing as the coyote runs....you want long chain and thus low angle...allowing drag to stay in contact with ground.

I think 2-dozen traps may, or may not be overkill. You simply cant decide that without looking at the available animal sign and features. Dont set a trap quota and lay steel simply for the sake of it. I'd rather set 6 perfect sites than 24 sites with a few good ones in there, somewhere.

-NC


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Smoknngunn,

Like NC I would recommend only setting locations that are outstanding locations.

Pay special attention to places where you find a coyote urinating on a bush along the two track, especially as winter gets more intense and matingt season approaches. Then make a drag set by adding some fox or coyote urine, either at this location or at a convenient location near by.

I have to leave now also, a coyote is waiting to be skinned  .


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok guys, I understand your quality vs. quanity explanation. I just wasn't sure when "enough is enough" and don't want to over-saturate an area, but didn't want to miss out on an opportunity by being too conservative, if this makes sense. Now I'm thinking go easy and conservative.

As far as drag length/angle, I understand that too. Makes good sense. How many swivels would you recommend for eight foot?

Is there a good place to buy chain lenght in bulk? Maybe Home Depot or TSC? I'm assuming the same link size as the anchor chain would be ok for the drag, yes?

Sure, Dave, rub it in _another coyote to skin... ^5_


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Smokin,

In respect to swivels, heres what I do...

All of my traps have #3 machine chain and three swivels. I feel that this is enough swivelling for a drag, especially since the animal isnt pinned to one spot, fouling the swivels with dirt and grass. 

However, when I make my 7' drag assemblies, I do insert a swivel midway in the chain. This was recommended to me by Asa Lenon, a trapper with 50-years of experience, who uses drags exclusively. He claims to have never driven a stake in his life. So, with this scheme, I have 4 swivels in total. And when you consider the amount of twisting that would be required to bind 7' of chain...I think I will never see a problem. The fact is, of the past 2 or 3 dozen animals I've caught with drags....I have never seen them bind at all. The trap chain (3 swivels) always do the work.

In regards to chain wieght, what I do is consider what would hold the biggest, baddest dog in the junk yard, then go a step above. I do not like twist-link chain at all, because it kinks and is difficult to handle....but I suppose it has sufficient holding power. I like the machine chain with at least 250-lbs of working strength. I get mine at Home Depot, dont know the exact name for it, but heres a pic for example....












If you look at my chain, just off the left-edge of the coyote, you can see my mid-swivel.

Hope this helps.

-NC


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

The pic really helps, great pic BTW. 

What do you use to attatch the grapple to the chain? The swivel/J hooks I have aren't long enough to go around the grapple. I remember reading Dave Duncan saying something about using 16 penny nails to attatch rerod anchor swivels. Any _more _advice? 

Thanks again,

Smoknn <~ info hog:lol:

edit: I just went back and searched your post on last coyote. It looks like you slid the end link between the grapple and welded the shank. I guess that would be an option. I was just thinking there may be an easier way, as I dont own a welder.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Smokin'...

Its really simple to attached anything to chain...

Use a lap link (hammer down to close) or a quick link (has a threaded bushing to close). Once youre in the chain section of Home Depot, just look around for the attachment options. 

Heres a pic showing how I store and transport a dozen drags, without tangling. It is a frustrating mess to get one out of a tangled pile, believe me!  









Dont worry about asking alot of questions....I'm glad to help where I can.

-NC


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

now i have never used drags so take my advice only for what its worth. i have read lots of articles and done lots of research. placing swivels anywhere near the grapple doesnt do you much good...because thats the end you intend to get hung up on something. just like the photo that nc put on there...you see the chain ove the branch. only the part inbetwen the branch and the trap is going to allow swivels to work. I dont think that 3 is too many...i would keep them towards the trap though. again...in theory.

mike


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Smoknngunn,

I also use about 7' of chain on my drags. But totally rely on the two swivels that come on my trap chain. I have not found binding of swivels to be a problem on a drag setup, mainly due to the fact that the animal, normally is not going around and around, as when the are staked at one location.

Normally, I just thread the chain through the hole in the drag and use a large S hook to attach the chain back to itself. Never had a problem with this set up. I then attach a large S hook to the end of the chain to be used to attach the drag to the trap at the time I am ready to make the set.

I store my drags by wrapping the chain around the drag and then unwrap it when I set the trap. Be sure to dye and wax your drag and chain.

The use of a 16 penny nail is not appropriate in this case! However it does work well if you are making your own double stake swivels out of two large washers!


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys. That clears it up pretty well for me. Keep ya posted on my results.


----------

